
Apple cracking down on template apps - mfrommil
https://9to5mac.com/2017/12/08/app-store-template-applications/
======
teh_klev
This is just a blog spam reheat of:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15881205](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15881205)

[https://techcrunch.com/2017/12/08/apples-widened-ban-on-
temp...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/12/08/apples-widened-ban-on-templated-
apps-is-wiping-small-businesses-from-the-app-store/)

